# &     ""

## V00D00People

: , ,    ,  , .   ,  ,     ,  ""   (    ,   ).  ...   
     , ,  , : "",      ,       ,   ... ,...   
    ?  - \ ?

----------


## y-mob

-     ,    -,       
  -          ,      .                ,    .     ,  .   ,

----------


## V00D00People

> ,

  ,    ? 
 ,  ,        .     (   ,  -       ,          ).  ,   ,        .  ?  , ,  ? 
     ?         ,       ,  ....   ... 
           , *   ""*   ,         ?   

> -     ,    -,

        -       -   ?

----------


## erazer

> ,   ,        .  ?  , ,  ?

   .     ,      (    ).    -  .    -  ,      .
,       -   ,         ,                . 
 ,     ,    -             ,     . 
      -   .  - .   - -  .    " " -    .    -,  - :  ,   ,    ..    -  .        -  -    .    ?  ? .      ? ,  .      ? .  ,    -   . ,          -                .

----------


## Pentax

.     ? ,  . 
,          ""             .    ?  ?

----------


## erazer

> .     ? ,  .

        -     .      " "?   

> ,          ""             .    ?  ?

    .   .   ,   , - ,  .

----------


## Ihor

?

----------


## SemenSemenych

> -   .  - .   - -  .

  , ,  ,     ,     ,   ,       . ,   ,   .

----------


## 23q

*Ihor*,              .   

> , ,  ,     ,     ,   ,       . ,   ,   .

        ?

----------


## erazer

> ?

   ?   

> , ,  ,     ,     ,   ,       . ,   ,   .

   .        .    -  .     -     .

----------


## vladd

,   :
(044) 254-74-75
     . 
         "".
 -    (  ,    ).
   ,   ""  .    . 
P.S.
  "'"  /  ""   /    ..../  ..../     ....

----------


## Pentax

> -     .      " "?

    "             "?   .      .             -   .    

> ?

     .   .          .    ,     .

----------


## tayatlas

> : , ,    ,  , .   ,  ,     ,  ""   (    ,   ).  ...   
>      , ,  , : "",      ,       ,   ... ,...   
>     ?  - \ ?

         -  . 
       -  . 
     -          ,   .    :  *2.4           *  
       ?              .  :
             ?    95 %    ,    ,   " ",       .. ..          !
           50-100        .    :  100 %            50-100 .      ,      -    .   30 
           (  . )     -   .  ,  ,   -             (, ,     ..).     -     (    )       .         50-100-150 ,   .   - . .      -   .   30-40  ...... 
     :       ,          . 
    . 
    !  
          ,      .     -  "-"     .

----------


## Enter

> .

     ?

----------


## erazer

@Enter, @Pentax 
 : "!        !!   !!".   ""       -  ,       -    . ,  ,   ,    -         " " -    ,      .  ? 
                    -  . ,    ,    .

----------


## Pentax

.        ,    .  , ,   ..   -  ,   .        - .

----------


## Enter

erazer
  ,     ,         . 
     .  ,       .     ,      .     (    ).
  ,       . 
         ,    ,   . 
     ,        ,   .
    ""         ,   .

----------


## erazer

> -  ,   .        - .

  .        . 
        -.      -       ,    .   -        ,   ,      . 
    ,             ""    ,      (      -  ,      ).  - -  ,          . 
        ,           -                  .   

> ,     ,

  . , .   .        -   ,   .   

> .

       . ,   .          -    .    

> (    ).
>   ,       .

                 , ?   , ,          , ?    ,     .  . 
    ,   ?   

> ,

  .       ?   -  ?   

> ,   .

    .   

> ,        ,   .

     .         " ,   ".      ""  ""   .   

> ""         ,   .

  , ,    .        -        (,        ).

----------


## tayatlas

> .

           :    .         .  ,                     "" ! 
       ,       .

----------


## vladd

,    쳿   ,     ܺ  ""?
   ?       ,   ? ҳ ""   ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ,    쳿   ,     ܺ  ""?
>    ?       ,   ? ҳ ""   ?

        ,  - .

----------


## erazer

> :    .         .

        .   -  ,    -  .        -      , , .  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/   

> ,                     "" !

     .    

> ,       .

                     .

----------

-      ,

----------


## Enter

> -      ,

  
      .    .   ,   ...  http://ukrpayment.com.ua

----------


## erazer

> -      ,

         -  -  . 
                   (  1      )    . 
     :
-            ?
-   ,     ? 
-        -          ""   ? 
     ,             - "",             , -       ,    -  .

----------


## Enter

> ,             - "",             , -       ,    -  .

    2013    ukrpayment.com.ua.    ,     ,          ,         .        (e-CPayment)  . 
       ,       . 
 ,      ,         .  ,  *            ,            .   ,      ,     /    * ,   .  http://ain.ua/2014/01/17/509193

----------


## erazer

> .   ,      ,     /     [/B],   .

      :
-            ?      -      .
-     -         ?        -     - .        ,     ? 
        .   -   .

----------


## Sir_2006

100%
       . -        .    .        , ,   .      ,      .        ,    .       .

----------


## Enter

> -            ?      -

      . 
  ,      ,     ? )   

> ,     ?

  ,       "".   ,      , easypay.

----------


## tayatlas

> 100%
>        . -        .    .        , ,   .

       ?  
        .        "".  -      ,       .

----------


## erazer

> . 
>   ,      ,     ? )

      ,       -       .
  -           -   -       . 
 -    .          .     .   

> ,       "".   ,      , easypay.

        - . ,       .    ?    -     .   

> ?  
>         .        "".  -      ,       .

         ,     -         .

----------

> ,     ?

        -

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> : , ,    ,  , .   ,  ,     ,  ""   (    ,   ).  ...   
>      , ,  , : "",      ,       ,   ... ,...   
>     ?  - \ ?

  ...      I,          , : -        ... -,  -      . -        ,  ,     ,    ,  -             ,           ,     I,    ,    -   ...        ???...     ,     -                 ...,  , ...  ...    ...  ,   I   ,     -... *  !*  ,    ,   ,     ,  ,      (      )  ...      .     ?   -,   ,       ,  ,     ...           . 
        ...    ...  ... .

----------


## tayatlas

> -,   ,

          "" ?    ,      .  
               -   100 % -  ! ,   :   -   !

----------


## 23q

> "" ?    ,      .  
>                -   100 % -  ! ,   :   -   !

      !

----------


## erazer

> -

    -    ,      .

----------


## tayatlas

> !

         - ,    ?   
             -  ! (    -  ).  ,   .. -    !   ... ?       ?

----------


## vladd

*!*
     " ".

----------


## Sir_2006

YouTube      .   . 
,  ,     ,        .  - .
   ,   ,    ,   (   ,        "")       ,     . 
,

----------


## Pentax

.

----------

-!                 ...

----------

,              .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,              .

               !     ?

----------


## V00D00People

> YouTube      .

    ...

----------



----------

